# Windows 7: cannot create temp folder archive



## Mog_CZ (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello everybody, I have just instaled Windows 7 x64 on my lenovo u350 and I get problem. When i try to instal firefox i get the error message: cannot create temp folder archive and I cannot download any files from the Internet, but I can normal browse pages. Does someone have idea where's the problem? 
Thx


----------



## Baldie559 (Nov 30, 2006)

It might be Firefox. have you tried IE? I'm finding Firefox to be inconsistent with loading pages vs IE at this point. I've been a Firefox user for years with no issues but am having issues with Firefox with Windows 7.


----------



## Mog_CZ (Oct 23, 2009)

I havent instaled firefox at all. I can't download with ie and i tried to instal firefox from exe file that I have downloaded on another computer. When I try to instal it says cannot create temp folder archive.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

You need to untick read attributes on the temp folder.


----------



## Mog_CZ (Oct 23, 2009)

I tried that, but when I untick them and save and open again the box is thicked again like i never changed its settings.


----------



## Mog_CZ (Oct 23, 2009)

So I installed windows again and now everything work corretly


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

You can mark thread solved under thread tools tab near top of this page, ty.


----------



## indzaktors (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi ! I'm also haveing the same problem that I can't download and install anything... Is it really the only way to solve this problem by installing the windows again?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Did the laptop come with Windows 7 64bit or Vista SP2 windows?


----------



## indzaktors (Jul 25, 2010)

windows 7 64bit


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start ,all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
set
```
 press enter

Right click on a blank spot in cmd and "select all" then Right click again to put a copy on the clipboard use the paste option to copy to notepad and include in your next post.


----------



## indzaktors (Jul 25, 2010)

C:\Windows\system32>set
ALLUSERSPROFILE=C:\ProgramData
APPDATA=C:\Users\Ingmars\AppData\Roaming
CLASSPATH=.;C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\lib\ext\QTJava.zip
CommonProgramFiles=C:\Program Files\Common Files
CommonProgramFiles(x86)=C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files
CommonProgramW6432=C:\Program Files\Common Files
COMPUTERNAME=IPC
ComSpec=C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe
FP_NO_HOST_CHECK=NO
HOMEDRIVE=C:
HOMEPATH=\Users\Ingmars
LOCALAPPDATA=C:\Users\Ingmars\AppData\Local
LOGONSERVER=\\IPC
NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS=4
OnlineServices=Online Services
OS=Windows_NT
Path=C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32
\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files\Broadcom\Broadcom 802.11\Driver;C:\Pro
gram Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\;C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Softwa
re\syswow64;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Ulead Systems\MPEG;C:\Program Fi
les (x86)\QuickTime\QTSystem\
PATHEXT=.COM;.EXE;.BAT;.CMD;.VBS;.VBE;.JS;.JSE;.WSF;.WSH;.MSC
PCBRAND=Pavilion
Platform=MCD
PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE=AMD64
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 2, GenuineIntel
PROCESSOR_LEVEL=6
PROCESSOR_REVISION=2502
ProgramData=C:\ProgramData
ProgramFiles=C:\Program Files
ProgramFiles(x86)=C:\Program Files (x86)
ProgramW6432=C:\Program Files
PROMPT=$P$G
PSModulePath=C:\Windows\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\Modules\
PUBLIC=C:\Users\Public
QTJAVA=C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\lib\ext\QTJava.zip
SystemDrive=C:
SystemRoot=C:\Windows
TEMP=C:\Users\Ingmars\AppData\Local\Temp
TMP=C:\Users\Ingmars\AppData\Local\Temp
USERDOMAIN=IPC
USERNAME=Ingmars
USERPROFILE=C:\Users\Ingmars
windir=C:\Windows



how can this help ?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, what is windows power shell doing there?


----------



## indzaktors (Jul 25, 2010)

I am really embarrased to say this .... but what is windows power shell ? 
I supose it shouldn't be there... that cauld maybe be the problem?


----------

